# Fresh Herbs vs Dry Herbs Measurement



## lisagail5

Hi
If a recipe calls for 1 cup or 1/2 cup of fresh herbs, how much dry herb should you use?

Thank you for your help.

Lisa


----------



## Andy M.

General rule is 1/3 as much.


----------



## lisagail5

Can you please give me an exact amount? Is ist 1 tablespoon or 2 tablespoons?


----------



## lyndalou

I'm not sure you want to substitute for that amount of fresh herbs. What are you making?


----------



## Andy M.

lisagail5 said:


> Hi
> If a recipe calls for 1 cup or 1/2 cup of fresh herbs, how much dry herb should you use?
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> Lisa


 

For 1 cup of fresh herbs, I'd use 1/3 cup of dried herbs.  1/3 cup is 5 tablespoons plus a teaspoon.

For 1/2 cup of fresh herbs, I'd use 2 tablespoons plus two teaspoons.

In general, a teaspoon of dry = a tablespoon of fresh.


----------



## lisagail5

Hi
I am not making a specific recipe. This for reference only. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Claire

I learned it as Andy says.  But I will say, to my mind, if you are talking basil, don't bother.  I've got a great herb garden, and love to cook with my herbs.  And I love and use a lot of dried herbs.  But basil does not keep well at all.


----------

